# New NRTL Marks



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This must be political and or trade related. They seem to take the testing seriously so why the ruse?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

nrp3 said:


> This must be political and or trade related. They seem to take the testing seriously so why the ruse?


CE is part of EU and they separated trade relations with EU so along with that the entire EN system falls away. They would be using a system they aren’t a part of. The CE certification companies can’t be British companies for instance. So yeah it’s political but they’re being practical about it by simply side stepping the issue for now. I guess I just kind of assumed they would just fall back to the BS (British Standards, what they used before EU) that are mostly IEC based. Following CE is expedient but stupid.

Not all of CE is bad. You can go through product testing just like you can with any other NRTL. But there is a second path. Simplifying what it says, any company can claim that their product is similar in terms of materials and parts used to an actual legitimate third party tested product and have a CE mark. But it’s even more disgusting because they get to mark it themselves without even a third party audit! Let’s just say this is about as legitimate as trusting anybody listing products on aliexpress.

This is the very reason that CE is never accepted in North America…because it’s not a legit Listing, and taints UKCA.

Yes British electrical inspection standards are tough. They have to be because their product regulations are such crap. So they are fixing the problem on the back end because up until now they were stuck doing whatever Brussels dictated.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

paulengr said:


> CE is part of EU and they separated trade relations with EU so along with that the entire EN system falls away.
> ...
> Yes British electrical inspection standards are tough. They have to be because their product regulations are such crap. So they are fixing the problem on the back end because up until now they were stuck doing whatever Brussels dictated.


Someone should really offer Putin Belgium in exchange for Ukraine, this would work out all around. Putin saves face, Belgium won't put up any kind of fight, the EU benefits, and if they even notice in Brussels, I suspect they'll get along great with Putin.


----------

